
GDPR Version of USA Today Is 500KB Instead of 5.2MB - alex_suzuki
https://twitter.com/fr3ino/status/1000166112615714816
======
merricksb
Discussed at the time:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17162000](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17162000)

------
Zealotux
[https://eu.usatoday.com](https://eu.usatoday.com)

I don't know if it's available outside of Europe, feels like browsing a
website locally on my machine.

~~~
bonjurkes
There is practically nothing on the webpage for uBlock, Ghostery and Privacy
Badger to block.

It's like a dream come true.

~~~
antisthenes
Wow, it's like browsing the internet in 2009 again - everything just works.

How did the web get so morbidly bloated again?

------
Freak_NL
This recipe website is blazing fast too for EU visitors like me, but not quite
for all the right reasons:

[https://food52.com/](https://food52.com/)

If you're not from the EU, this is what their site returns:

    
    
        We're sorry you’re not able to access the site at this 
        time, but this is a temporary measure to ensure we can
        best protect your data under new privacy regulations. We
        value your support; thanks for your patience and we can't
        wait to have you back!
    

The message has been up since May — a bit annoying if you're using a search
engine to find recipes and hit a link from such a defective service. Plenty of
alternatives though.

~~~
hutattedonmyarm
Accessing [http://geniuskitchen.com](http://geniuskitchen.com) from the EU
just redirects to [https://www.foodnetwork.com/not-
available.html](https://www.foodnetwork.com/not-available.html) :/

~~~
solarkraft
This probably means that they disrespect users.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
> They went from a load time of more than 45 seconds to 3 seconds, from 124
> (!) JavaScript files to 0, and from a total of more than 500 requests to 34.

This strengthens my feeling that JS in web pages (as opposed to web apps) is
used mainly against the user, not for them, and it's best to just turn it off
unless you really need some specific functinality.

------
hackandtrip
It's really fast, but something is wrong with their links. Hyperlinks to
related articles ("Related: " or "More: ") doesn't seems to work.

